# Thoughts On Using Roubo Bench In Outdoor Shed?



## Tesla77 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am on the downhill leg of my Roubo bench project. Hoping to have it done within the next few months. Time to start thinking of where I will eventually place this behemoth pseudo masterpiece.

Thinking deeply about it, Roubo himself most likely didn't have a climate controlled shop, so why the heck am I even complaining?

My shop is a humble and uninsulated 10×16 wood shed. Even if I did add an HVAC system with insulation in the walls, the issue with climate fluctuation will still be present. Mainly, I am concerned about movement in the wood and the welfare of my vices. (Lakeeerie leg vice and BenchCrafted tail vise)

Ideally I would put this in a corner of my storage room in the basement. Cool and dry. Still working on the wife to convince her of that. 0.o

So what do you guys think? Would love to here from someone that is doing this successfully so I can put my nerves to rest.

Said Shed:









Pine Roubo Bench Under Construction:


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

My garage isn't insulated and my bench which was made from pallet wood is still holding up just fine now. I think if your careful in how you are planing, jointing, and joining everything I think you should be fine. I wouldn't worry too much for a bench


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

There's probably something in the way guys keep rust off cast iron tools like table saws… Boeshield, or whatnot. That would help with the vises.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a small, un-insulated, un-heated storage shed where I store my stock. I built a bench using 2×4s, glued with biscuits, 14' long about 23" wide. I used 4×4's for the legs, dovetailed and pinned to the top. I did this so I could break it down if I wanted to move it. That was 26 years ago, never moved it. The top has remained flat. The bench (no masterpiece) has done well in spite of my abuse. I rough cut stock, de-bark rough lumber and basically use the shed to prep lumber before I bring to the shop. I have a vise to help with rough edge work.

No de-lamination or loose legs. Still as solid as the day I made it.

We've had 100 deg summers and -20 deg winters. Today its 25 deg and snowing. I just brought in about 30 bd/ft of rough oak, prep'd in the shed. I'm chilled to he bone, sucks getting old.

Not a nice Roubo bench, but my bench has withstood the test of time.


----------



## BHolcombe (Sep 19, 2012)

I wouldn't worry, I have a spare shed with lumber in it that has been in there for years without issue. Make certain that the roof is good and that the shed does not trap moisture.


----------

